# PIR motion sensor wiring question?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to hook up a motion sensor to a nerve center and a picaboo. I see where some use something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190396053867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Do detectors like these or similar already have wires connected to them or do I have to do the wiring? The trigger connection on the picaboo is +, - and in and on the nerve center is gnd, 12V and in. I guess my question is how do I hook these up? I'm assuming they are getting power from the controllers but I'm not real sure. I know both companies sell a PIR trigger but at $30 plus it's a bit more than I want to spend for just a trigger. I know that fright ideas customizes their sensor as well but still the price is prohibitive.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The picoboo provides 12v to power the pir. When the pir activates, it sends 12v out to the trigger terminal or the in terminal. The nerve center is the same way.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What you do here depends on the PIR sensor you're using. Most of the ones I use are powered by 5VDC and have a 3 - 3.5VDC output signal. The 12VDC that the Picoboo provides will kill a 5VDC sensor - it's probably spec'd for use with their PIRs. If you are using a 5VDC PIR you'll need a LM7805 regulator to deliver the correct voltage. Can you provide some info on the PIR you're planning to use?


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I was looking to get the one in the link in my first post. It looks like the Honeywell/Aurora model but I've never worked with that one so I'm not sure what's involved.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good price, but it may be difficult to hack. Jack Skellington posted this link for some low-cost sensors:
http://www.suntekstore.com/5x-pyroelectric-infrared-pir-motion-sensor-detector-module.html
They will work with 12VDC power, but I see that the output voltage seems to be ~3VDC. Hopfully that will be sufficient to act as a trigger for both of your controllers.
I'm assuming here that you want to use them with the Picoboo and the Nerve Center separately. For the Nerve Center, attach the 12VDC terminal to the + voltage connection on the PIR. The "-" or ground of the PIR goes to the ground terminal. The output pin on the PIR will go to the "in" terminal of the Nerve Center. Same arrangement for the Picoboo.
I find that servo motor extension cable works great for attaching to PIRs. Try to get a long one and cut it in half, since I think you'll need flying leads to attach to the Nerve Center and Picoboo.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

i use a pir with a 12 volt wall wart plugged into it, i hook a 12 volt relay to the wall wart. when you power the relay it closes the circuit. (depending on how you wire your relay). i also can replace the pir with a stanley wireless controller.


----------

